# Can u fly after IUI



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
Wonder if u could help. So first IUI I got a bfn and then second time I ovulated at the weekend and my clinic is shut so missed my ovulation. This month I took 50mg of clomid and produced 4 folies and my clinic would not go ahead with IUI (which I thought was a bit unfair as I thought I would of at least had a say in the matter) Our next try (if my caculations are correct) should be round the 21st dec but  we are flying up to Scotland for Xmas on 23rd dec. Would this affect my chances of getting a bfp. My dp thinks we should have a month off and start in jan. But I just feel I have already waited 2 months and have not even got as far as the IUI. Just yesterday we were Xmas shopping and i saw all the new born clothes and just started to well up, it's just constantly on my mind. So just wanted to know if flying would affect my chances ( ofcourse this is only if my caculations are correct) or even your thoughts would be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The girls who have treatment abroad have to fly home from around the world. It is a very personal decision some people won't fly at all when pregnant, others only in 2nd trimester etc. You aren't going on a long haul flight. I personally won't fly if I was pregnant at all. Is you clinic open in the run up to Xmas as some private clinics close? I would enjoy Xmas and Ny and then do mid Jan- but it is personal.
Wishing you luck
L x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

I would say if you have any doubts, don't fly   I know I wouldn't but that's my personal opinion. My doctor said to me 'if you have to think twice about something, just don't do it' You don't want any regrets  
Like JJ1 says though, lots of ladies have tx abroad and have to fly back so who knows   Could you get the train maybe? I can understand you wanting to just do the IUI as you've already waited, the waiting is horrible.
Hope you manage to decide and good luck xxx


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

Hi haylie...
I had my iui in budapest , would say rest that day and may be next day as that is the best time to ttc yourselves as well. otherwise relaxing and being happy is very important. if you are gping to be missing the xmas celebrations , then I would say go.. its important to relax.


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya,

In my personal opinion I wouldn't... only because its reccomended not to fly in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy anyway and after a successful IUI and implantation you are technically pregnant!!

But ofcourse each to their own, I'm sure people may fly all the time when they may not know there pregnant! It's probly down to personal preference!  xxx


----------



## stonefield74 (May 21, 2011)

Hi - just wanted to clarify that it is not the case that flying is not recommended in the first 12 weeks. The only time flying is not recommended is in the later stages of pregnancy and even then only in case you go into labour. As you rightly said, thousands of women go abroad for very successful fertility treatment - if flying had a genuine impact on that then no-one would do it quite honestly! See the link below which gives the facts about flying when pregnant!

Its a very personal choice and only one you can make. I wouldn't have any qualms about it whatsoever and I genuinely don't believe it would affect your chances one way or the other but that is purely my opinion. If you weren't having IUI you wouldn't even know you were pregnant at that stage - this TX does give us all so much to worry about doesn't it!

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/isitsafeto/flyexpert/

/links


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
Thank you all for your quick replies and apologies for my delay reply. I think you are all right it's down to personal preference. I think we will wait until AF arrive and then see where we are, as descion might be taken out of our hands. Maybe it's better to relax over Xmas and start a fresh for new year, who knows might bring us all luck. But thank you all for your replies it's helped to have people's opinion


----------

